# What's the deal?



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

So, I missed a bunch of drama here. A TV show of some sort with the N word in it and the main admin leaves and is replaced by a generic "HTAdmin" account that doesn't seem very active. What's the scoop? My little dysfunctional family has become even more dysfunctional! Here, have some beer...


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome back?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> Welcome back?


Yes, thank you; did you like the beer?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

so...you're drinking tonight ?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Rum is better tan beer.

I was not involved in this: as I recall Carbon Media (who owns us) also owns a fishing show with rough language. Some folks were upset.

As I recall.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Heritagefarm said:


> So, I missed a bunch of drama here. A TV show of some sort with the N word in it and the main admin leaves and is replaced by a generic "HTAdmin" account that doesn't seem very active. What's the scoop? My little dysfunctional family has become even more dysfunctional! Here, have some beer...





Terri said:


> Rum is better tan beer.
> 
> I was not involved in this: as I recall Carbon Media (who owns us) also owns a fishing show with rough language. Some folks were upset.
> 
> As I recall.


Huh, I've been around and didn't see anything like that.......

The "N" word?
Ya mean "No"?
I use that one sometimes and people get mad, I figure they'll get over it.
And a fishing show with "rough" language?
Hey Meathead, gimme another **** beer before I gaff you and throw you in for bait!

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so...you're drinking tonight ?


Yes I am
Budweiser
Soon pizza
Now what happened?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

elevenpoint said:


> Yes I am
> Budweiser
> Soon pizza
> Now what happened?


Umm Budweiser isn't beer, I'm not allowed to type what it is.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

coolrunnin said:


> Umm Budweiser isn't beer, I'm not allowed to type what it is.


I agree but it was free
I'm in the wheat beer for my taste
Corona occasionally
More dark wheat is my thing


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so...you're drinking tonight ?


Yes, but actually usually brandy or Irish Cream at the moment.



Terri said:


> Rum is better tan beer.
> 
> I was not involved in this: as I recall Carbon Media (who owns us) also owns a fishing show with rough language. Some folks were upset.
> 
> As I recall.


Nah, just kinda fits the crowd around here.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

coolrunnin said:


> Umm Budweiser isn't beer, I'm not allowed to type what it is.


Lmao


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Heritagefarm said:


> Yes, but actually usually brandy or Irish Cream at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just kinda fits the crowd around here.


That’s not drinking unless the brandy’s in a good Old Fashioned or three or four.

A little Leinie’s creamy dark last night.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Yes, but actually usually brandy or Irish Cream at the moment.


I was too, it started innocently enough with a couple mimosas at brunch after Pixie granddaughter's 7th birthday party, that turned into "oh, what a pretty margarita"- it was purple with a sage stirrer, and that morphed into a "wow, a jalapeno margarita!"- they were delish BTW. We then went grocery shopping (Mr. Pixie was the designated driver) where Pixie Daughter 1 (the gg was dropped off with her daddy at home to play with her new toys) decided that it was just too "peopley" and another margarita (or two) was needed... We did finish grocery shopping, ended up at a new to us Italian restaurant eating seafood diavolo (the calamari was absolutely perfectly done) and drinking some kind of lemony martini, I believe I had two of those. I'm not a big martini fan... 

It was a fun day, but it's back to the grind today.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

That reminds me. There’s still half a bottle of homemade Lemoncello in the back of the freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> That reminds me. There’s still half a bottle of homemade Lemoncello in the back of the freezer.


I think that was part of the lemony martini...


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think that was part of the lemony martini...


This stuff is made by the wonderful Italian grandmother of one of my DD’s best friends. Her English isn’t all that great but her food is. The Lemoncello is rumored to have some fertility benefits which I’m glad to say we don’t have to worry about.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> This stuff is made by the wonderful Italian grandmother of one of my DD’s best friends. Her English isn’t all that great but her food is. The Lemoncello is rumored to have some fertility benefits which I’m glad to say we don’t have to worry about.


LOL. That would have made the lemony martini so much better...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I was too, it started innocently enough with a couple mimosas at brunch after Pixie granddaughter's 7th birthday party, that turned into "oh, what a pretty margarita"- it was purple with a sage stirrer, and that morphed into a "wow, a jalapeno margarita!"- they were delish BTW. We then went grocery shopping (Mr. Pixie was the designated driver) where Pixie Daughter 1 (the gg was dropped off with her daddy at home to play with her new toys) decided that it was just too "peopley" and another margarita (or two) was needed... We did finish grocery shopping, ended up at a new to us Italian restaurant eating seafood diavolo (the calamari was absolutely perfectly done) and drinking some kind of lemony martini, I believe I had two of those. I'm not a big martini fan...
> 
> It was a fun day, but it's back to the grind today.


I'm pretty sure I pass out after 3 drinks. I just get calmer and calmer the more I drink.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

off topic much???


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> So, I missed a bunch of drama here. A TV show of some sort with the N word in it and the main admin leaves and is replaced by a generic "HTAdmin" account that doesn't seem very active. What's the scoop? My little dysfunctional family has become even more dysfunctional! Here, have some beer...


The one true constant in our universe is "change". Our head admin moved on, as to the TV show some objected to because of its title.... Seems a shame, language wasn't up to snuff for Sunday school at times but I watched a couple episodes, outdoorsy stuff, hunting, fishing and such with fine folks with a good sense of humor. As to beer... Most of what passes for beer in this country should be poured back in the horse from whence it came. 

Welcome home!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The one true constant in our universe is "change". Our head admin moved on, as to the TV show some objected to because of its title.... Seems a shame, language wasn't up to snuff for Sunday school at times but I watched a couple episodes, outdoorsy stuff, hunting, fishing and such with fine folks with a good sense of humor. As to beer... Most of what passes for beer in this country should be poured back in the horse from whence it came.
> 
> Welcome home!


Well, thanks, still a bit suspicious about the motives of a show with that word in the title. *Scratches chin* But if there's no overt racism I guess whatever, it's still distasteful.

Got any good moonshine?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Well, thanks, still a bit suspicious about the motives of a show with that word in the title. *Scratches chin* But if there's no overt racism I guess whatever, it's still distasteful.
> 
> Got any good moonshine?


I wouldn't take some people's opinion that the show isn't racist, watch it and tell us what you think. I value your opinion, others not so much. There's a vast difference in what types of people consider racist. 

I'd like to know what "moved on" means as well, as I heard it wasn't voluntary but based on the fact that he was the type of person that found the show racist. It's just a rumor, but there is merit.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

coolrunnin said:


> Umm Budweiser isn't beer, I'm not allowed to type what it is.


I always thought the Clydesdales had another purpose besides advertising.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I wouldn't take some people's opinion that the show isn't racist, watch it and tell us what you think. I value your opinion, others not so much. There's a vast difference in what types of people consider racist.
> 
> I'd like to know what "moved on" means as well, as I heard it wasn't voluntary but based on the fact that he was the type of person that found the show racist. It's just a rumor, but there is merit.


It absolutely was not voluntary.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I wouldn't take some people's opinion that the show isn't racist, watch it and tell us what you think. I value your opinion, others not so much. There's a vast difference in what types of people consider racist.
> 
> I'd like to know what "moved on" means as well, as I heard it wasn't voluntary but based on the fact that he was the type of person that found the show racist. It's just a rumor, but there is merit.


Well it just pretty much tells me the caliber of the people running this website, and to be honest I'm not all that surprised. 

Hopefully Austin has moved onto a place where he doesn't have to deal with constant amounts of subtle and not-so-subtle racism...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Well it just pretty much tells me the caliber of the people running this website, and to be honest I'm not all that surprised.
> 
> Hopefully Austin has moved onto a place where he doesn't have to deal with constant amounts of subtle and not-so-subtle racism...


IMO, Austin was too well suited for HT. Apparently Carbon had other ideas on how much interaction was allowed with the peons.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Darren said:


> IMO, Austin was too well suited for HT. Apparently Carbon had other ideas on how much interaction was allowed with the peons.


I liked Austin and it seems he was treated shamefully.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

What difference does it really make about a TV show here? If one person said something wrong it doesn't make everyone in the show wrong. That's like saying if one person here said something wrong then it reflects on everyone here.

The world doesn't work that way. It never has.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> What difference does it really make about a TV show here? If one person said something wrong it doesn't make everyone in the show wrong. That's like saying if one person here said something wrong then it reflects on everyone here.
> 
> The world doesn't work that way. It never has.


Well, the word is in the shows title, it wasn’t just mentioned. And since the CMG doesn’t allow that word to be on their forums, it does seem a bit hypocritical to ask a forum admin to push a show with a banned word in the title. People are pretty squeamish about the word too, and for good reason.
Here’s an article about the show.
http://www.wweek.com/arts/2015/12/1...ores-everything-from-weed-to-the-slave-trade/


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope they are still on YouTube, looking forward to them making it to TV.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

A couple black guys making fun of white people while using foul language is not funny to me


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> A couple black guys making fun of white people while using foul language is not funny to me


So you've seen it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> That's like saying if one person here said something wrong then it reflects on everyone here.


If that's the case we're all screwed.
This can be a whiny bunch sometimes.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If that's the case we're all screwed.
> This can be a whiny bunch sometimes.


And lacking a sense of humor.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> And *lacking* a *sense* of humor.


Or just lacking sense.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> What difference does it really make about a TV show here? If one person said something wrong it doesn't make everyone in the show wrong. That's like saying if one person here said something wrong then it reflects on everyone here.
> 
> The world doesn't work that way. It never has.


Uh, that's kinda face palm material right there. If a show is run in a certain manner, contains certain material, and etc, it indicates that they people who a. participate in the and show and especially b. run the show are implicitly or explicitly supportive or at least not condemnatory of that material.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> A couple black guys making fun of white people while using foul language is not funny to me


Don't worry, it's not racist if you make fun of white people or discriminate against them. *thumbs up*


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Uh, that's kinda face palm material right there. If a show is run in a certain manner, contains certain material, and etc, it indicates that they people who a. participate in the and show and especially b. run the show are implicitly or explicitly supportive or at least not condemnatory of that material.


Or that they NEED the job......


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, the word is in the shows title, it wasn’t just mentioned. And since the CMG doesn’t allow that word to be on their forums, it does seem a bit hypocritical to ask a forum admin to push a show with a banned word in the title. People are pretty squeamish about the word too, and for good reason.
> Here’s an article about the show.
> http://www.wweek.com/arts/2015/12/1...ores-everything-from-weed-to-the-slave-trade/


Never even heard of the show until today. But from that article they don't seem racist to me. In the new era of finding something to be offended by though I can see the uproar.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Uh, that's kinda face palm material right there. If a show is run in a certain manner, contains certain material, and etc, it indicates that they people who a. participate in the and show and especially b. run the show are implicitly or explicitly supportive or at least not condemnatory of that material.


I haven't seen the show. From Lisa's article it looks like a few hip hop guys started a show about fishing. That's a common word for them. It's not up to me to tell them how to talk. Not my chicken to pluck. Like it and watch it or don't. Simple as that. 

I know, this is face palm material too isn't it? I hope you don't get a headache today because of it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> Or that they NEED the job......


Right! That's why prostitutes so what they do! Lmao!



mreynolds said:


> I haven't seen the show. From Lisa's article it looks like a few hip hop guys started a show about fishing. That's a common word for them. It's not up to me to tell them how to talk. Not my chicken to pluck. Like it and watch it or don't. Simple as that.
> 
> I know, this is face palm material too isn't it? I hope you don't get a headache today because of it.


Aye, yep, it's all totally okay to have a show where they fling the N word around. America doesn't have any values anymore (except when they do, on crazy stuff like sex and music), so don't take any firm stances on anything. *thumbs up and drinks more beer, cuz why not*


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> I liked Austin and it seems he was treated shamefully.


What? But this place is run by amazingly upright people! Duh!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Right! That's why prostitutes so what they do! Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, yep, it's all totally okay to have a show where they fling the N word around. America doesn't have any values anymore (except when they do, on crazy stuff like sex and music), so don't take any firm stances on anything. *thumbs up and drinks more beer, cuz why not*


You seem to assume a lot of things about a lot of people. The truth of the matter is that my stance, even if hardcore anti freedom of speech, has nothing to do with me allowing them to have their say. It doesn't mean I agree with what they say. It just means I agree with their right to say it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, the word is in the shows title, it wasn’t just mentioned. And since the CMG doesn’t allow that word to be on their forums, it does seem a bit hypocritical to ask a forum admin to push a show with a banned word in the title. People are pretty squeamish about the word too, and for good reason.
> Here’s an article about the show.
> http://www.wweek.com/arts/2015/12/1...ores-everything-from-weed-to-the-slave-trade/


Thanks for the link. I missed all of this. What is the racist thing, the YT or what people were saying here on HT about the YT?

I went and watched the YT.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Never even heard of the show until today. But from that article they don't seem racist to me. In the new era of finding something to be offended by though I can see the uproar.


Again, help me on this. Who took such great offense?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Again, help me on this. Who took such great offense?


I never knew the door hit Austin in the butt until weeks after. Probably the usual suspects complained to management. Exit Austin. That leaves Chris who appears to be noticeably gun shy. 

Someone on here should ask for a reward for helping Carbon downsize.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> So you've seen it?



Yes, I googled and watched a bit, what a couple of jack asses.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> Yes, I googled and watched a bit, what a couple of jack asses.


Yeah, there are jackasses pretty much everywhere.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> Yeah, there are jackasses pretty much everywhere.


And if you support them you're no better


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> You seem to assume a lot of things about a lot of people. The truth of the matter is that my stance, even if hardcore anti freedom of speech, has nothing to do with me allowing them to have their say. It doesn't mean I agree with what they say. It just means I agree with their right to say it.


So basically you have an opinion, but you don't have an opinion?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Again, help me on this. Who took such great offense?


Any person with a grain of respect?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> And if you support them you're no better


Hah, you're the one upset because a black guy made fun of white guys. What does that say about you?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> I haven't seen the show. From Lisa's article it looks like a few hip hop guys started a show about fishing. That's a common word for them. It's not up to me to tell them how to talk. Not my chicken to pluck. Like it and watch it or don't. Simple as that.
> 
> I know, this is face palm material too isn't it? I hope you don't get a headache today because of it.


According to the two guys that created the show the "offensive word" in the title is an acronym. "Never ignorant, getting goals accomplished".


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> Hah, you're the one upset because a black guy made fun of white guys. What does that say about you?



You misunderstood, I'm not upset. I just don't support racist behavior. None of this is in my control and don't affect my life, I'm just stating an opinion.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> You misunderstood, I'm not upset. I just don't support racist behavior. None of this is in my control and don't affect my life, I'm just stating an opinion.


So am I and no I don't support racist behavior either. Just see the irony in things.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> So am I and no I don't support racist behavior either. Just see the irony in things.



Do you follow my postings ? Because there's nothing ironic in my posting at all


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> And if you support them you're no better


Everyone has a right to be a jackass if they want.
It's not like anyone can stop them anyway.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> Do you follow my postings ? Because there's nothing ironic in my posting at all


No I don't follow your postings and I didn't say anything about irony in any particular post.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Then explain, what irony are you seeing ?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> And if you support them you're no better


I thought it was very funny, and I like it when people can be who they are. I have had great time hanging out with black outlaw bikers, and they made these two look like boy scouts. They was good to me, and we had fun being ourselves. Push comes to shove we had each other's back. We were brothers.

People need to buck up.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> Any person with a grain of respect?


I was not offended at all. Respect for who? I respect their right to be who they are, and expect the same respect from you and anyone else. Buck up buckaroo.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HDRider said:


> I thought it was very funny, and I like it when people can be who they are. I have had great time hanging out with black outlaw bikers, and they made these two look like boy scouts. They was good to me, and we had fun being ourselves. Push comes to shove we had each other's back. We were brothers.
> 
> People need to buck up.



Cool story bro


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> Cool story bro


Some very fun times, being the only white guy around. Danced all night long.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, the word is in the shows title, it wasn’t just mentioned. And since the CMG doesn’t allow that word to be on their forums, it does seem a bit hypocritical to ask a forum admin to push a show with a banned word in the title. People are pretty squeamish about the word too, and for good reason.
> Here’s an article about the show.
> http://www.wweek.com/arts/2015/12/1...ores-everything-from-weed-to-the-slave-trade/



Thanks for posting that, I pictured the show must have been a couple of white guys tossing around the "N" word, thereby earning the show a racist label.
Once I saw what this is all about, I slapped _*myself*_ in the head, since the sensitive offended ones weren't available, lol.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

farmrbrown said:


> Thanks for posting that, I pictured the show must have been a couple of white guys tossing around the "N" word, thereby earning the show a racist label.
> Once I saw what this is all about, I slapped _*myself*_ in the head, since the sensitive offended ones weren't available, lol.


That is what I expected too


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Some very fun times, being the only white guy around. Danced all night long.


Reminds me of our high school band being invited to be in FAMU's homecoming parade in Tallahassee, I think it was their annual game against Bethune-Cookman.
Background:
Those are two historically black colleges, our school was/is rural and mostly white, but had a cool music teacher and we were always at the top of the state titles in competition.
This was around 1979.
Maybe they were expecting a John Phillip Sousa marching tune, but our teacher used to take recently released Top 10 hits, write a score within weeks and we were jamming on the next Friday night at half time.
We played _Le Freak (Freak Out)_ by Chic.

I can't repeat what the 1st chair Trombonist said to me as we marched thru downtown Tallahassee with the crowd going nuts - he used the N word cuz HE'D never seen so many that fired up, LOL.
At the College stadium at THEIR show, we got to see one of the performances they are known for.
When you can dance and do splits while holding a tuba, you got somethin'.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

farmrbrown said:


> Reminds me of our high school band being invited to be in FAMU's homecoming parade in Tallahassee, I think it was their annual game against Bethune-Cookman.
> Background:
> Those are two historically black colleges, our school was/is rural and mostly white, but had a cool music teacher and we were always at the top of the state titles in competition.
> This was around 1979.
> ...


You should see the sista's dancing in the high school bands in Mardi Gras in Mobile, Alabama. Wow, the things they can do with a trombone.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Again, help me on this. Who took such great offense?


That was a generalized statement about most people these days finding something to be offended about.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Some very fun times, being the only white guy around. Danced all night long.


Worked with a bunch of black guys in my early 20s
We partied together
Had each others back
Very close knit group
Even told them it was all good even though they were all slaves at one time when one went on a rant about white people


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> So basically you have an opinion, but you don't have an opinion?


If you cant read and comprehend what I wrote I cant help you. I'll try again though. 

1. I have no idea what these guys do or say except what I hear you and others say about them. 

2. Since I have no proof of what they did or didn't say I cant possibly have an opinion about them [yet] can I? 

3. Regardless of what they say or do (as long as no one is harmed) they are protected by the freedom of speech laws. 

4. I dont plan on watching them any time soon so its not likely I will form an opinion in the next few days. 

My original post that you responded to and never answered was what does it matter what Carbon Media shows on TV compared to this forum. I got an honest and decent answer from Lisa and I do agree that it is a sort of double standard. All I got from you was my post is a face palm moment. The snarky put downs in most every one of your posts to me are not my idea of relaxation.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> No I don't follow your postings and I didn't say anything about irony in any particular post.




I'm still trying to understand what you find ironic in my post


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> I'm still trying to understand what you find ironic in my post


I'm sure if you wanted to you could figure it out.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> I'm sure if you wanted to you could figure it out.



No, I really can't. Please spell it out for me


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you ever seen me speak differently when the rolls are reversed ?

I think you're confused and should admit you got it wrong


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> A couple black guys making fun of white people while using foul language is not funny to me


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm..... I still don't see what you're talking about ?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If you got something to say about me, stop beating around the bush and just say it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> If you got something to say about me, stop beating around the bush and just say it.


You made a comment of a you tube channel in which you had no knowledge of its content. Kinda ironic huh!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> You made a comment of a you tube channel in which you had no knowledge of its content. Kinda ironic huh!



Huh ? I watched a video of two black guys making fun of white fisherman and them not having boats and commented on it ?

What are you talking about ?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

And "no really" likes your post without answering my question, kinda ironic


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> If you got something to say about me, stop beating around the bush and just say it.


You're the only one who wants to talk about you.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You're the only one who wants to talk about you.



She quoted me, so there is that


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> And "no really" likes your post without answering my question, kinda ironic


Who has liked yours?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

IDK, who ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> She quoted me, so there is that


She quoted you to ask a question about the actual thread topic, not about you.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

She said my post was ironic and I asked how so ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> IDK, who ?


Figure it out.
Here's a clue:
(The answers are at the bottom of each post)


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

farmrbrown said:


> Thanks for posting that, I pictured the show must have been a couple of white guys tossing around the "N" word, thereby earning the show a racist label.
> Once I saw what this is all about, I slapped _*myself*_ in the head, since the sensitive offended ones weren't available, lol.


I feel like some right wingers are so free-speech orientated they'd support someone's right to stroll through a mall yelling Hitler propaganda and waving a gun around shouting he was gonna shoot everyone up.

"He wasn't actually shooting anyone, I'm sure there was no problem! Also all that Hitler stuff, just free speech, lmao, also please shut up about your gender identity."



mreynolds said:


> If you cant read and comprehend what I wrote I cant help you. I'll try again though.
> 
> 1. I have no idea what these guys do or say except what I hear you and others say about them.
> 
> ...


1. I'm pretty just going off the fact that the show is called ******* ON DA RIVER. Oh, and I bet my post gets deleted because I just said that, hahaha, it will be a nice double standard.

2. Well then watch DA SHOW and get bahk tah mah DUDE.

3. Of course they are. Who said anything about free speech laws? I don't give two flying bamboo shoots about that. I wanna know what YOU Think about RACIAL SLURS

4. Take your time! It doesn't really matter in the long run anyhoo.

5. I'm my own idea of relaxation. Unfortunately what I do with my spare time I can't post on this forum, haha!



HDRider said:


> I was not offended at all. Respect for who? I respect their right to be who they are, and expect the same respect from you and anyone else. Buck up buckaroo.


Well actually I read a clip that says it's helping raise awareness about Oregon's fish, so since I'm an oregonian now (moved as far away from DA REDNEHKS as I could) and it's also starring a rapper, whadya expect, so whatever I guess.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> And "no really" likes your post without answering my question, kinda ironic


You're learning


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I'm my own idea of relaxation. Unfortunately what I do with my spare time I can't post on this forum, haha!


No one really wants to know anyway.
Just wash your hands when you're finished.



Heritagefarm said:


> Well actually I read a clip that says it's helping raise awareness about Oregon's fish, so since I'm an oregonian now (*moved as far away from DA REDNEHKS as I could*) and it's also starring a rapper, whadya expect, so whatever I guess.


And yet you keep hanging out with them, albeit only to tell them how terrible they are.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> You're learning



I had you pegged all wrong


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> I had you pegged all wrong


Whatever makes you feel better


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't flatter yourself as if you can affect my feelings.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Heritagefarm said:


> I feel like some right wingers are so free-speech orientated they'd support someone's right to stroll through a mall yelling Hitler propaganda and waving a gun around shouting he was gonna shoot everyone up.
> 
> "He wasn't actually shooting anyone, I'm sure there was no problem! Also all that Hitler stuff, just free speech, lmao, also please shut up about your gender identity."
> 
> ...




That's kinda how I felt about it.............*until I read the link* that Lisa posted.


If you did already and still feel that way, I can't help you there.
What *I * saw was 2 black guys, rappers, who really liked to fish. I can only assume they named their own show and stand by it, emphasizing some of the racial prejudices they've encountered in their life related to fishing, among others.
At least that's what their bio said. 

I *do* know that there's a huge difference between white guys using those terms and black guys using it.
It's a little strange at first but I get it and if they don't have a problem with it, far be it from me to be outraged and try and stop a brotha from making some Bennies.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

farmrbrown said:


> That's kinda how I felt about it.............*until I read the link* that Lisa posted.
> 
> 
> If you did already and still feel that way, I can't help you there.
> ...


I dunno, it's probably not enough to get worked up about, I would appreciate a non-double standard. If we want to start truly being non-racist, then actually start treating people the same, so the N word is just as bad from blacks as whites.

Then again, I can call my LGBT friends the F word and they know I'm joking, so idk...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> I dunno, it's probably not enough to get worked up about, I would appreciate a *non-double standard*. If we want to start truly being non-racist, then actually start treating people the same, so the N word is just as bad from blacks as whites.
> 
> Then again, I can call my LGBT friends the F word and they know I'm joking, so idk...


This right here is probably my whole point.

Just because you think a word is racist no matter the context......

You think everyone else should see it as one also.

Yes, I hate the word also. You already knew this because I have told you before. Many times in the dark room. Yet you act like on here I serve it up for breakfast every morning in front of everyone else.

How is your perceived shock value any different than theirs?

What is the definition of double standard again?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> This right here is probably my whole point.
> 
> Just because you think a word is racist no matter the context......
> 
> ...


Yes, my perceived shock value should be the same as theirs. It is a word, after all, and it has a meaning, and generally a highly negative one. Worst case, it's racist, best case it's classless and tacky.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I dunno, it's probably not enough to get worked up about, I would appreciate a non-double standard. If we want to start truly being non-racist, then actually start treating people the same, so the N word is just as bad from blacks as whites.
> 
> Then again, I can call my LGBT friends the F word and they know I'm joking, so idk...


So your homophobic, huh who'da thunk.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> So your homophobic, huh who'da thunk.


No, actually I might be gay, I need to do some experimenting to find out.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> No, actually I might be gay, I need to do some experimenting to find out.


By your logic, since you use a disparaging name for lgbt you must be homophobic.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

elevenpoint said:


> Worked with a bunch of black guys in my early 20s
> We partied together
> Had each others back
> Very close knit group
> Even told them it was all good even though they were all slaves at one time when one went on a rant about white people


Used to go with a buddy of mine to Tyler Rose club in Houston owned by Earl Campbell. The girls used to line up a home cooked buffet late at night after the Rockets games. I was often the only white guy in there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> No, actually I might be gay, I need to do some experimenting to find out.


And why do you think anyone here wants to know that?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> I feel like some right wingers are so free-speech orientated they'd support someone's right to stroll through a mall yelling Hitler propaganda and waving a gun around shouting he was gonna shoot everyone up.
> 
> "He wasn't actually shooting anyone, I'm sure there was no problem! Also all that Hitler stuff, just free speech, lmao, also please shut up about your gender identity."
> 
> ...


By all appearances, you are a text book case of midlife crisis.

I do hope you figure out who you are.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Yes, my perceived shock value should be the same as theirs. It is a word, after all, and it has a meaning, and generally a highly negative one. Worst case, it's racist, best case it's classless and tacky.


Very little in this world is cut and dried, neatly packaged and clearly defined for everyone. You and I don't get to pick what others think, feel, accept or reject. What shocks one, doesn't shock another. You and I have no control over anyone's double standard. A word that comes out of your mouth may be so offensive that your employer has no choice but to fire you for saying it. But that same word can be the name of a musical group, a television show, lyrics to a popular song and a part of common conversation among many members of a select group. But you don't get to decide that your shock value must be the same as theirs. It is an obvious double standard developed by the same group that fights against differing standards based on groups.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Very little in this world is cut and dried, neatly packaged and clearly defined for everyone. You and I don't get to pick what others think, feel, accept or reject. What shocks one, doesn't shock another. You and I have no control over anyone's double standard. A word that comes out of your mouth may be so offensive that your employer has no choice but to fire you for saying it. But that same word can be the name of a musical group, a television show, lyrics to a popular song and a part of common conversation among many members of a select group. But you don't get to decide that your shock value must be the same as theirs. It is an obvious double standard developed by the same group that fights against differing standards based on groups.


We can choose not to send sexually harassing private messages to other members.. It's an obvious starting point for some.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> And why do you think anyone here wants to know that?


Why would anyone here care about your glory days?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why would anyone here care about your glory days?


I never had any


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> By your logic, since you use a disparaging name for lgbt you must be homophobic.


Nope, sometimes I just call my gay friends the f word (the one Westboro uses a lot), because they know I'm joking and we laugh about it and move on, because they also know that when I use it, I'm insulting the people who actually use it as an insult. This simply takes some getting to know people, really, before this level of understanding it achieved.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

HDRider said:


> And why do you think anyone here wants to know that?


Ooh, just let that homophobia slip out, jolly good job there. I think a lot of guys are totally hot, this is the thing, and would gladly, ah, that's probably too explicit...



HDRider said:


> By all appearances, you are a text book case of midlife crisis.
> 
> I do hope you figure out who you are.


I always know who I am. Also I'm too young for a midlife crisis. It's pretty normal for people like me to swing back and forth on a pendulum of things. As opposed to some who simply never progress. 



haypoint said:


> Very little in this world is cut and dried, neatly packaged and clearly defined for everyone. You and I don't get to pick what others think, feel, accept or reject. What shocks one, doesn't shock another. You and I have no control over anyone's double standard. A word that comes out of your mouth may be so offensive that your employer has no choice but to fire you for saying it. But that same word can be the name of a musical group, a television show, lyrics to a popular song and a part of common conversation among many members of a select group. But you don't get to decide that your shock value must be the same as theirs. It is an obvious double standard developed by the same group that fights against differing standards based on groups.


Actually I strongly disagree with firing someone for using a word. It's how the word gets used. If you're using it to target someone with hate and harassment, yeah, you should totally get screwed. (Oops. Hic.)


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Nope, sometimes I just call my gay friends the f word (the one Westboro uses a lot), because they know I'm joking and we laugh about it and move on, because they also know that when I use it, I'm insulting the people who actually use it as an insult. This simply takes some getting to know people, really, before this level of understanding it achieved.


But what makes you think rappers don't use their language the same way?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> But what makes you think rappers don't use their language the same way?


I guess that's the going explanation. I don't listen to music with that many swear words in it. I listen to much tamer, totally gay music now.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I guess that's the going explanation. I don't listen to music with that many swear words in it. I listen to much tamer, totally gay music now.


If you've not listened to any Rap, I think you are in over your head on any discussion about the N word. "Cops shaken down the car, lookin' for the "product", thinkin' every N sellin' narcotic." by the famous Rap singers N with an attitude. Yup, that's their name.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

It's a little more like your mom paying your brother to shoot heroin at the breakfast table while spanking you for putting your elbows on the table.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

no really said:


> Hah, you're the one upset because a black guy made fun of white guys. What does that say about you?



It says I'm fair and impartial and that I don't let skin color influence my thinking.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

no really said:


> Hah, you're the one upset because a black guy made fun of white guys. What does that say about you?


Did I read that right? *shakes head sadly*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Nope, sometimes I just call my gay friends the f word (the one Westboro uses a lot), because they know I'm joking and we laugh about it and move on, because they also know that when I use it, I'm insulting the people who actually use it as an insult. This simply takes some getting to know people, really, before this level of understanding it achieved.


The same applies to the TV fishing show.
Unless one wants to make it an issue when it's really not.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> Ooh, just let that homophobia slip out, jolly good job there. I think a lot of guys are totally hot, this is the thing, and would gladly, ah, that's probably too explicit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First you just seem to be a life in crisis, mid, early or late.

Homophobia - Such a self-serving word. I ain't afraid of homosexuals. I just think it is an immoral lifestyle.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I find it interesting that I can’t use the Q word on the forum when the national association of Q people’s Endorses and recommends the word. 

I think we have some weird hangups about accurate words. 
I’m also afraid we are running out of letters there are to many F , B etc words to keep track of.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

HDRider said:


> First you just seem to be a life in crisis, mid, early or late.
> 
> Homophobia - Such a self-serving word. I ain't afraid of homosexuals. I just think it is an immoral lifestyle.


Sorry, that's still homophobia. Your morals aren't relevant, try again.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL not endorsing something is far from a phobia


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> LOL not endorsing something is far from a phobia


He didn't say he "didn't endorse it," he said it was outright immoral, which according to normal English linguistics is condemnation.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Still not a Phobia


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Still not a Phobia


Homophobia doesn't relate like to a regular phobia, it also includes intolerance, hate, and suspicion.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Homophobia doesn't relate like to a regular phobia, it also includes intolerance, hate, and suspicion.


Then by definition it's not a phobia in the literal sense?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Then by definition it's not a phobia in the literal sense?


Like agoraphobia, claustrophobia, etc? No.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Like agoraphobia, claustrophobia, etc? No.


Thanks. I never know what you kids come up with next lol. 

I think we would call it what it is and leave the PC words out because all this time I was thinking it was a real phobia. It gets confusing to some of us. I kept imagining someone running from a gay man screaming at the top of his lungs in fright.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Heritagefarm said:


> Homophobia doesn't relate like to a regular phobia, it also includes intolerance, hate, and suspicion.


So once again we have a "wronged Class" getting special treatment?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Thanks. I never know what you kids come up with next lol.
> 
> I think we would call it what it is and leave the PC words out because all this time I was thinking it was a real phobia. It gets confusing to some of us. I kept imagining someone running from a gay man screaming at the top of his lungs in fright.


So you agree that bigot is the best term to use in this situation? I certainly think it fits best.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Thanks. I never know what you kids come up with next lol.
> 
> I think we would call it what it is and leave the PC words out because all this time I was thinking it was a real phobia. It gets confusing to some of us. I kept imagining someone running from a gay man screaming at the top of his lungs in fright.


I really don't know what you're trying to say here. Are you supporting someone who considers me immoral because I'm gay now? (Actually bi/pansexual, but whatever, no need to muddle the waters). And if you're confused I can offer additional clarification, you're obviously rather in the dark about some LGBT issues.



AmericanStand said:


> So once again we have a "wronged Class" getting special treatment?


Since when did "not getting castigated as an immoral pervert" qualify as special treatment?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Apparently not supporting Gay behavior is all it takes to be labeled as having a Phobia of gays as opposed to everything else that requires a actual fear of something.
I think that's special treatment


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Apparently not supporting Gay behavior is all it takes to be labeled as having a Phobia of gays as opposed to everything else that requires a actual fear of something.
> I think that's special treatment


Feel free to continue twisting my words, I know better than to try educating you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> Sorry, that's still homophobia. Your morals aren't relevant, try again.


Son, they are very important to me. It is obvious they aren't to you. Sorry is right.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> Homophobia doesn't relate like to a regular phobia, it also includes intolerance, hate, and suspicion.


Right, in your little world it is a SPECIAL phobia.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> He didn't say he "didn't endorse it," he said it was outright immoral, which according to normal English linguistics is condemnation.


Still not "phobia".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It would serve politicians and radical social engineers to avoid lumping a gay lifestyle with ethnicities. Whether I agree with an issue or not, messaging is important, and coat tailing on those who can't "self identify" is offensive and demeaning.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Homophobia doesn't relate like to a regular phobia, it also includes intolerance, hate, and suspicion.


Pish. You didn't invent the term "homophobia", it originated in the 60s and it's coiner said that there was "morbid fear" in some men over the mere thought of homosexuality. 

Immorality is subjective, and hatred of LGBT+ is bigotry, in my opinion.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> So you agree that bigot is the best term to use in this situation? I certainly think it fits best.


Well yes if the shoe fits. I prefer a more direct approach. I seriously thought homophobia was a real phobia. I try and keep up though.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Well yes if the shoe fits. I prefer a more direct approach. I seriously thought homophobia was a real phobia. I try and keep up though.


It probably could be a real phobia, there can be fear of anything, but it's slang term. Bigot is just better...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> I really don't know what you're trying to say here. Are you supporting someone who considers me immoral because I'm gay now? (Actually bi/pansexual, but whatever, no need to muddle the waters). And if you're confused I can offer additional clarification, you're obviously rather in the dark about some LGBT issues.OTE]
> 
> I really like the way you put that in a question instead of a statement this time. I can work with that.
> 
> ...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> It probably could be a real phobia, there can be fear of anything, but it's slang term. Bigot is just better...


Will that's the way I looked at it too. But looking at several definitions online it's not that way anymore. Seems it has changed without my knowing.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Son, they are very important to me. It is obvious they aren't to you. Sorry is right.


Your morals don't apply to me, kindly take them and you-know-what with them.



HDRider said:


> Right, in your little world it is a SPECIAL phobia.


Bleh.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Eh? Wha were the cues? As far as I can tell I've never given off gay/ bi vibes.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Pish. You didn't invent the term "homophobia", it originated in the 60s and it's coiner said that there was "morbid fear" in some men over the mere thought of homosexuality.
> 
> Immorality is subjective, and hatred of LGBT+ is bigotry, in my opinion.


Hmmm, are you agreeing with me?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Hmmm, are you agreeing with me?


That there are many many bigots? Yes.  And that if you are gay, bi, pan or whatever (as long as it's between adults and consensual) I agree as well. You know who you are...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> That there are many many bigots? Yes.  And that if you are gay, bi, pan or whatever (as long as it's between adults and consensual) I agree as well. You know who you are...


Thank you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Heritagefarm said: ↑
> I really don't know what you're trying to say here. Are you supporting someone who considers me immoral because I'm gay now? (*Actually bi/pansexual*, but whatever, no need to muddle the waters).


So you're saying you're turned down equally by both sexes?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Thank you.


The fact that you have to thank me for being simply being decent to you is overwhelmingly sad, and I'm sorry that you have to deal with such ugliness.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You said


Heritagefarm said:


> Homophobia doesn't relate like to a regular phobia, it also includes intolerance, hate, and suspicion.


It seems to me that if its not "regular" its special. So I said


AmericanStand said:


> So once again we have a "wronged Class" getting special treatment?


Was that twisting your words? I saw it as a comment on the obvious.
I honestly have no idea why you said this,


Heritagefarm said:


> Since when did "not getting castigated as an immoral pervert" qualify as special treatment?



here I was explaining how haveing such a specialway of defining phobia just for gays looks to me.


AmericanStand said:


> Apparently not supporting Gay behavior is all it takes to be labeled as having a Phobia of gays as opposed to everything else that requires a actual fear of something.
> I think that's special treatment





Heritagefarm said:


> Feel free to continue twisting my words, I know better than to try educating you.


I honestly Did not mean to twist your words and do not understand how I did.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> The fact that you have to thank me for being simply being decent to you is overwhelmingly sad, and I'm sorry that you have to deal with such ugliness.


It's all right, I kind of expected it, just was curious to see what the exact reactions would be. I'm part of a much more supportive and tolerant online group, these days.



AmericanStand said:


> You said
> 
> It seems to me that if its not "regular" its special. So I said
> 
> ...


I think it boils down to how we define homophobia. And that definition is not as, say, irrational fear of things exclusively. Yes, that's absolutely part of it, but really it can range from anything like mild irritation towards gays to straight up Westboro protest hatred. Many people here if given their way would like to make homosexuality illegal.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> It's all right, I kind of expected it, just was curious to see what the exact reactions would be. I'm part of a much more supportive and tolerant online group, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it boils down to how we define homophobia. And that definition is not as, say, irrational fear of things exclusively. Yes, that's absolutely part of it, but really it can range from anything like mild irritation towards gays to straight up Westboro protest hatred. Many people here if given their way would like to make homosexuality illegal.


Oh, yes they would, it's the same type of person that believed blacks were subhuman and could be owned like animals, that women were incapable of understanding enough to vote, the disabled should live in squalor, and starving kids "learned 'em" to work. 

We are working toward a better tomorrow... and I'm glad you found supportive people.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> It probably could be a real phobia, there can be fear of anything, but it's slang term. Bigot is just better...


I like the word repulsed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Allodoxaphobia seems to becoming a common malady lately.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Heritagefarm said:


> It's all right, I kind of expected it, just was curious to see what the exact reactions would be. I'm part of a much more supportive and tolerant online group, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it boils down to how we define homophobia. And that definition is not as, say, irrational fear of things exclusively. Yes, that's absolutely part of it, but really it can range from anything like mild irritation towards gays to straight up Westboro protest hatred. Many people here if given their way would like to make homosexuality illegal.


 If a phobia is a irrational fear for everything else I think for it to be different for gays simply confuses the argument and muddies the water. 
I can’t imagine what stupidity it would take to make being homosexual a crime and I can’t understand being afraid of someone because of homosexuality. 
But I have no problem with laws against homosexual sex acts, after all that is simply a choice they make and they can choose not to.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> If a phobia is a irrational fear for everything else I think for it to be different for gays simply confuses the argument and muddies the water.
> I can’t imagine what stupidity it would take to make being homosexual a crime and I can’t understand being afraid of someone because of homosexuality.
> But I have no problem with laws against homosexual sex acts, after all that is simply a choice they make and they can choose not to.


Would those sex acts be a crime for everyone or only those you disapprove of? You do realize that there’s nothing in those acts that can’t be done by a dual sex couple.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Homosexuality is no more a choice than is heterosexuality.

I could give you a simple, layman's explanation of how the hundreds of millions of possible combinations of DNA work out to determine the greater part of your life, but why bother.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Clem said:


> Homosexuality is no more a choice than is heterosexuality.
> 
> I could give you a simple, layman's explanation of how the hundreds of millions of possible combinations of DNA work out to determine the greater part of your life, but why bother.



So you're saying that I can't catch the gay from Heritagefarm ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Clem said:


> Homosexuality is no more a choice than is heterosexuality.
> 
> I could give you a simple, layman's explanation of how the hundreds of millions of possible combinations of DNA work out to determine the greater part of your life, but why bother.


Is someone saying it is?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When you say "after all that is simply a choice they make and they can choose not to." you are implying that homosexuality is a choice, although you're using a typical grade school "gotcha" of saying "sex acts" instead of sexuality.

Much as, in a differently dystopian society, the sin of Onan would result in a double amputation, saying, or even implying that sexuality by those different than me will be punished when the inevitable act occurs. 

It's just stupid. And your trick terminology is ingenious and 3rd grade.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> So you're saying that I can't catch the gay from Heritagefarm ?


Some people seem to be afraid they can catch the gay from typing on the same message board as someone else has typed who don't think gay is a sin.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is it a phobia if I just don't care? If a Gay guy and a straight guy interview for the job, I want the best qualified to get the job. Not the straight guy because he's straight, but not the gay guy because someone is fearful of being called a homophobic if he isn't hired.
Just like when a man and a woman interview for a job. Pick the most qualified, stop the crap of counting how many of what sex are working there. If you employ a hundred women and only one man and after interviewing ten men and ten women, a woman gets hired, that's fine with me.
If you interview a Black man and a white man, you should hire the most qualified. If you are accepting students to your College, Color, sex, sexual orientation should not add points to their qualifications. I understand that there are advantaged and disadvantaged students from all "groups".
It makes no difference to me that a Black Cop shot a white teen that pulled a fake gun or that it was the other way around or any other color/sex combination. Wrong to pull a gun on a Cop, beyond that, I don't care.
But because I do not place extra attention on Black, LGBT or women, I'm suddenly a racist, homophobe, sexist. Treating everyone exactly the same is not the goal of the Liberals. But, I don't care.
I don't care who bakes who a cake. I really don't care. I'm only in control of me and I'm going to keep right on treating everyone the same and beyond that, yup, I don't care.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

It's that bacteria that keeps anyone from taking you seriously. Really. Just can't get past that.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Clem said:


> It's that bacteria that keeps anyone from taking you seriously. Really. Just can't get past that.


Ask Moon River, that where it originated.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Clem said:


> Homosexuality is no more a choice than is heterosexuality.
> 
> I could give you a simple, layman's explanation of how the hundreds of millions of possible combinations of DNA work out to determine the greater part of your life, but why bother.


To say it isn't a choice is fine if you can verify it. Everyone is wired uniquely. But to say it isn't worth bothering to explain why either implies an elitism or contempt towards your audience.
If one were to say we all have control over how we view ourselves, would you respond with sarcasm or a validating viewpoint?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

haypoint said:


> Ask Moon River, that where it originated.


For 40 years ?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Even if it is a choice? It still shouldn't matter. Let people do what they want, it doesn't hurt you.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

haypoint said:


> Ask Moon River, that where it originated.


Are you saying Moon River has your password, and is sending stupid PM's to members?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> To say it isn't a choice is fine if you can verify it. Everyone is wired uniquely. But to say it isn't worth bothering to explain why either implies an elitism or contempt towards your audience.
> If one were to say we all have control over how we view ourselves, would you respond with sarcasm or a validating viewpoint?


The fact that a grown man with access to the internet can make a post like the one I responded to indicates to me that if he won't do the least bit of his own research, why would I spend time explaining to him what he can find out for himself? If he ever wants to, that is. 

Having to explain that is sad. Although his post was "ingenious" in that it played a child's game with words that apparently catches a lot of people, yours is disingenuous.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

haypoint said:


> Is it a phobia if I just don't care? If a Gay guy and a straight guy interview for the job, I want the best qualified to get the job. Not the straight guy because he's straight, but not the gay guy because someone is fearful of being called a homophobic if he isn't hired.
> Just like when a man and a woman interview for a job. Pick the most qualified, stop the crap of counting how many of what sex are working there. If you employ a hundred women and only one man and after interviewing ten men and ten women, a woman gets hired, that's fine with me.
> If you interview a Black man and a white man, you should hire the most qualified. If you are accepting students to your College, Color, sex, sexual orientation should not add points to their qualifications. I understand that there are advantaged and disadvantaged students from all "groups".
> It makes no difference to me that a Black Cop shot a white teen that pulled a fake gun or that it was the other way around or any other color/sex combination. Wrong to pull a gun on a Cop, beyond that, I don't care.
> ...


It's not really about hiring people... it's being able to live in a society with a wide range of people. How can we coexist with our fellow citizens if people think some of them are subhuman?

And, you do have a record here of treating blacks, LGBTs, and women differently.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It had nothing to do with a lack of research. It has to do with how one presents an argument. Making the presumption that all anyone who questions a stance has to do is a little research to confirm the respondent's point of view doesn't verify anything. To make a point about a lifestyle under the same tent as one would make about "settled law" is flawed before that point even begins.
If I say all pumpkins start out with ears and am amazed if anyone questions my point then it as if the king has no clothes.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You read an attitude into my post that I certainly didn't intend. If you go back, and read, just today, the posts by the member I originally responded to, you'll find that the majority are designed to put someone on the defensive, and do his research for him, while at the same time, tacitly admitting that truth is irrelevant to his post.

As an example, the word play to make "homosexual sex acts" seem like they're a whole world away from homosexuality. See what he did there? Playing a game, avoiding any semblance of rationality? That's why I wouldn't bother explaining anything to him. Life's too short. He won't benefit. It's a game designed to waste people's time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> *How can we coexist* with our fellow citizens if people think some of them are subhuman?


Don't ask, don't tell, and mind your *own* business.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Once, maybe twice I checked out the rear end of someone on a road bicycle as I drove past only to realize it was a guy. I was scared for two weeks straight I was gonna catch the gay.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Clem said:


> As an example, the word play to make "homosexual sex acts" seem like they're a whole world away from homosexuality. See what he did there? Playing a game, avoiding any semblance of rationality? That's why I wouldn't bother explaining anything to him. Life's too short. He won't benefit. It's a game designed to waste people's time.


Would drinking whiskey on a regular basis in college make one an alcoholic?
I think it unfair to say with certainty. 
If they tell me they are a drunk I'm liable to say "Ok."
If someone else tells me that person is a drunk I might differ with them.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

More in line with the actual conversation, would being an alcoholic be determinable if one never once had a drink?

Would claiming to never had a drink mean anything at all?

If having red hair was a crime.......
When you're iffin' you're ....??


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Once, maybe twice I checked out the rear end of someone on a road bicycle as I drove past only to realize it was a guy. I was scared for two weeks straight I was gonna catch the gay.


I've started doing that more. Those fit dudes on bicycles with the tight clothing are seriously hot.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Clem said:


> More in line with the actual conversation, would being an alcoholic be determinable if one never once had a drink?
> 
> Would claiming to never had a drink mean anything at all?
> 
> ...


We are all born with tendency. Tendency to want, dislike, steal, do good, abuse, corrupt, etc. What separates each individual from the other is the action or inaction of our inclinations. Many a great man or woman has never been known because of their inaction; many a murder has been prevented by the same refusal.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Because murder and sex are exactly the same? Similar? What??

Dude.. If nobody is forcing you to have sex against your will, or sending you bizarre, explicit PM's, why worry? After all, without a single Ford on the place, why would I be fretting and dithering about Fords and how they are just wrong? Do you feel that you need people to tell you exactly how to live your life, and punish you if you're not redheaded?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My concern about how anyone lives and my views are limited to my home and this keyboard; mostly as a response at that.
But if one is willing to pronounce publicly a proclamation, aren't other voices allowed?
Speech and action are all free within the laws or course. Dissent and/or consequences are usually close behind, depending on how
loud the speech or action.
It just seems curious that segments in society tend to use shame and bullying over logic to create silence.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> My concern about how anyone lives and my views are limited to my home and this keyboard; mostly as a response at that.
> But if one is willing to pronounce publicly a proclamation, aren't other voices allowed?
> Speech and action are all free within the laws or course. Dissent and/or consequences are usually close behind, depending on how
> loud the speech or action.
> It just seems curious that segments in society tend to use shame and bullying over logic to create silence.


OK, I enjoy talking(even in a forum) with someone who is rational, even if they disagree with me. As to the only point here I care to argue, I'm gathering that you think I just came up with the observation "Homosexuality is no more a choice than is heterosexuality." Here is one link for a study between identical twins, one being homosexual, and the other being heterosexual that shows that DNA is the actual key. Disagree, or not, there's one clear study. Here: http://www.latimes.com/science/scie...osexuality-nature-nurture-20151007-story.html

Here's a brief quote: "Our best guess is that there are genes" that affect a man's sexual orientation "because that's what twin studies suggest," said Northwestern University psychologist J. Michael Bailey, who has explored a range of physiological markers that point to homosexuality's origins in the womb. But the existence of identical twin pairs in which only one is homosexual "conclusively suggest that genes don't explain everything," Bailey added.

If you or anybody else has the wherewithal to prove that homosexuality is somehow evil, I suggest doing the tests, and publishing. 

Here is 24 million other references to peruse: https://www.bing.com/search?q=homosexuality+DNA&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR

I know you may see this as an attempt to be a smartaleck, but it's an actual link to actual research, which I looked up, as could American Stand, or anyone else. The time spent on this post is because of your efforts to remain civil. 

Now, I've gotta go back outside. If I don't spend one dollar more than I make every month, I'll be persecuted to the max. And I'm running behind.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll leave it at this as I have a woodpile to work down too and it is too nice to spend indoors.

Would a person who is left handed be constrained as left handed because of a gene or a propensity?
If they become ambidextrous was it predestined or thru determination?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

More people should be gay; it's great population control. Therefore gay people are great for the environment! LOL


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I've started doing that more. Those fit dudes on bicycles with the tight clothing are seriously hot.



Dude !!! That's how you caught it, I'm never looking again.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Dude !!! That's how you caught it, I'm never looking again.


Most humans are probably actually a bit pansexual. It's just also the social wiring that gets messed up.

Want some gayonnaise?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> It's not really about hiring people... it's being able to live in a society with a wide range of people. How can we coexist with our fellow citizens if people think some of them are subhuman?
> 
> And, you do have a record here of treating blacks, LGBTs, and women differently.


I don't agree with you on many topics and for that reason I find you unlikeable. It has nothing to do with your sex, color or sexual orientation. But for some, not liking a person that is different is wrong. It would be like if you voted for Obama because he was Black or for Hillary because she's a woman and then accuse everyone that didn't must be a racist or sexist.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

haypoint said:


> I don't agree with you on many topics and for that reason I find you unlikeable. It has nothing to do with your sex, color or sexual orientation. But for some, not liking a person that is different is wrong. It would be like if you voted for Obama because he was Black or for Hillary because she's a woman and then accuse everyone that didn't must be a racist or sexist.


I get along pretty well with most people, just not intolerant people, or people who are allergic to facts. There will always be things to disagree on. Liking and disliking people is different, though.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Heritagefarm said:


> Most humans are probably actually a bit pansexual.


Oh, No!! I didn't mean for those pics of me and my cast iron frying pan to be taken that way!! After all, a little wine, a lotta viagra...a feller wants to fry some eggs. And it was just too hot to wear pants.....

Anyway, my pan ain't like that.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Clem said:


> Oh, No!! I didn't mean for those pics of me and my cast iron frying pan to be taken that way!! After all, a little wine, a lotta viagra...a feller wants to fry some eggs. And it was just too hot to wear pants.....
> 
> Anyway, my pan ain't like that.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

oneraddad said:


> Once, maybe twice I checked out the rear end of someone on a road bicycle as I drove past only to realize it was a guy. I was scared for two weeks straight I was gonna catch the gay.


Drive slower and you’ll never catch up.


----------

